
How to count to 1023 on two hands (short video) - ghgr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SMmc9gQmHQ
======
eesmith
I remember coming up with this in 9th grade or so. I then figured out a way to
count up to 99,999 on two hands.

Consider that a finger has a top, middle, and bottom, as well as a left side,
center, and right side. This gives 9 different position on the finger.

Use one hand (arbitrarily, the right) as the pointing hand, and the other hand
(the left) as the 'tablet' hand.

If the right pinky finger is on the right side of the left pinky finger, at
the bottom, then it indicates 1.

If it is on the right side of the left pinky finger, in the middle of the
side, then it indicates 2. The top right side indicates 3.

The bottom middle (pointing directly to the bottom of the pinky) is 4, etc.

Not touching = 0.

This gives 10 positions per finger pair, or 5^10 values.

